
Ask HN: Why are we still not able to debug our bodies? - vagab0nd
I mean like in real time, figuring out exactly what&#x27;s happening with one&#x27;s body, in order to diagnose problems, track nutrition, etc.​​<p>Why can&#x27;t toilet do urine tests every day?<p>Why can&#x27;t we ingest some capsule that tracks biomarkers in the blood, in real time?<p>This is so frustrating. We have all these awesome technolog​ies​, yet ​​we have trouble diagnosing problems for what is maybe the most important thing for us - our body.<p>As a software engineer in ​my thirties with little knowledge in bio, I&#x27;m willing to devote my career into solving this problem. What should I do?
======
shry4ns
Is very hard to implement the ideas. It’s certainly doable, but mostly cost
issues create an economic barrier. In some cases, it might not be
scientifically feasible. Don’t let that deter you though!

